# New to spektra forum! :)



## emmy56 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello everyone! Hope all is well! I just joined this community last night and everyone is so talented and beautiful! I am a make up artist for Lancome and I've been having so much fun in the buisness! Everyone is so amazing with their make up here and I love seeing fotd's for new ideas and everything, ill try my best to come up with some fotds and tutorials too..but i doubt they wont be as good as everyone elses!!! take care everyone!






Hope to talk to you all soon!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, hope to see some of your work!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 12, 2006)

hello and welcome doll!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Hope to see a FOTD from you soon!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!

Happy you joined!

See you around the wonderful forums!


----------



## user2 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Dawn (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## emmy56 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you so much for the welcomes everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shall be posting soooon! Have a great day!


----------

